# DFWAPC February club meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok it's that time again. At this time we have the opportunity to, once again, make a step further and continue the streak of great meetings we have had for several months now. 

Any ideas for a meeting we can work on?

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm working on the golden ratio webinar thing. I think that will probably need to wait til March or April. Trying to contact Ricky Cain. I would really like a club meeting and we could film and broadcast, participate and practice.

Do we have enough members that know about shrimp so that they (you too Niko and Pedro) could discuss different types and purposes of those shrimp?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> I'm working on the golden ratio webinar thing. I think that will probably need to wait til March or April. Trying to contact Ricky Cain. I would really like a club meeting and we could film and broadcast, participate and practice.
> 
> Do we have enough members that know about shrimp so that they (you too Niko and Pedro) could discuss different types and purposes of those shrimp?


I had a presentation on the shrimp somewhere I think...I just need to dig it up if it has not been deleted.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok the end of February is approaching.

Does anyone want to host this month's meeting?

Let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Bi-annually we have The Bird Mart in FW. Usually there is a man in the back with hundreds of pieces of Manzanita. Sometimes he will have the bark removed. It is usually more gnarly than anything I have seen for sale of the plant sites! I have one piece in a cage right now that is just stunning. I will be attending at 10:00 AM Feb 28th!! The event is held at The Will Rodgers Complex in FW. Small tank size 20-50 are usually in the range of 15-20 per piece. They are very unique.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I have lots of Blyxa I can give at this meeting. 

I also have brazilian pennywort if someone wants that as well.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well,

We could do the meeting next Saturday - Feb. 28.

Still looking for a host.

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

niko said:


> Well,
> 
> We could do the meeting next Saturday - Feb. 28.
> 
> ...


Lets do the pizza place again...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok who's up for a pizza?

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I love pizza. What place are ya talking about?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Sounds good! When and where?
*


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I would say same place as last time we did it...it is in 635 in Irving...called Boston's
We had a pretty good turn out last time.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*So Boston's

1100 Market Place Blvd
Irving, TX
75063
Telephone - (972) 869-2210

next Saturday 2/28?

What time?

*


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Usually mid-afternoon, after the lunch rush, before dinner rush is best. Do they have a party room? That's usually easier. 

Another option might be Fuddruckers, they have party rooms that they might let us use, plus they have individual ordering which is good for groups. 

Michael


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *So Boston's
> 
> 1100 Market Place Blvd
> Irving, TX
> ...


I would say around 1p-2pm...


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

milalic said:


> I would say around 1p-2pm...


*See ya there!

Oh, does anyone have riccia they can bring?*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok then February meeting will be here:

DATE: Saturday, Feb. 28. 

TIME: 2 PM (<--Note not the usual 1 PM!)

PLACE:

Boston's The Gourmet Pizza
1100 Market Place Blvd
Irving, TX 75063

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

niko said:


> Ok then February meeting will be here:
> 
> DATE: Saturday, Feb. 28.
> 
> ...


send this through e-mail...


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anyone want my adult guppies. They are really pretty. Also have golden Brig Snails about the size of a pea.

If anyone would like me to make name tags I would be more than happy to start working on this. Screen name & real. You can PM me. 
This time works great should be finished with the bird show. If the great wood guy is there will try to pic up some if anyone is interested.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Reservation @2pm has been done under my name: Pedro
Most surely located in the bar area.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Who is going?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

milalic said:


> Most surely located in the bar area.


*I see a new event for the DFWAPC, the Pedro Pub Crawl!*


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I will be there. I'm bringing pennywort and blyxa


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll be there. 

Thought I would bring some plants. If anyone wants something specific or certain quantity let me know. I've got:
Pogostemon stellatus "Broad Leaf" 
Glossostigma elatinoides 
Blyxa Japonica 
Ranunculus inundatus 
Rotala sp. ‘Nanjenshan’ 

Does anybody have any mini riccia, mini pelia, or flame moss?


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll be there.


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Pedro,
If you are doing the presentation and need a laptop + projector, I can bring one.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I will not be able to attend due to a family emergency.

I can't believe I won't be able to go tomorrow. Finally a meeting where I can eat pizza and drink a little Crown.

Have a good one.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't come. Have fun!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, right after posting and all I beat myself on the head that I forgot that Drinda and Bill can attend our meetings only on Sundays.

There is another local person that can attend only on Sundays too.

How does everybody feel about moving the monthly meetings to a Sundays (not the February/Pizza one, but from March on)?

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I think Sundays would be great.

Niko- did you get my pm?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I'll be there tomorrow!

Nikolay, would the meetings be on the 3rd or 4th Sunday?*


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Shane and I will be there. I've gathered an assortment of extra plants to bring, including some Riccia which I think someone requested. 

I'm looking for Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba." I thought I had it, but based on my research, it's Pogostemon Stellatus.

I'd also be interested in Ammannia gracilis or Ammannia latifolia, and Hygrophila corymbosa 'Stricta'


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm bringing Pennywort. At the time, its all I have to offer. My blyxa was taken out the tank too early and ended up melting in the bucket. I will have some on the next go round.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good time today.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

* I know I had a great time,
and thank you Pedro, for the informative presentation on shrimp!*


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes...great times as always. Thanks again for the presentation


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope you all learned a lot about shrimp so you can catch me up on the subject!


----------

